

Show HN: Tweet Scheduler, built with Scala, Akka, Play, and CouchDB. - mark242
http://tweet-scheduler.co/

======
jeremyaarts
I like what happens when Twitter access is denied :)

~~~
mark242
That's our exception page! Generate an error, win a prize...

